# son of ah



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

well i found out this morning that i got laid off. really sucks now one is hiring right now. i just filled out unemployment stuff online. hopefully it wont take long to get my first check


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww man that sucks! At least you can get unemployment for like a year and a half now. I guess they extended it because its harder to get a job now. Maybe you can get something under the table til you can find a real job.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that Wheez. Hang in there I'm sure things will turn around.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to sound cliche but things do get worse before they get better. keep your head up and good luck finding something new!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww man!!! im sorry wheezie! are u gonna be able to pay for those sch classes  if u need help give me hollar


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my trainer said dont worry about the money. he is one hell of a guy.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wheezie said:


> my trainer said dont worry about the money. he is one hell of a guy.


aww thats awesome!!! glad to hear it


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

me to lol, thats all the fun i have left


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Man that's not good. I really hope things get better soon!! Keep your chin up!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sh!t A$$ news Wayne... I'm so sorry! Well, when one door closes another opens... sometimes you have to get crafty to meet your needs as far as income goes. When Dougs wages were garnished I picked up all sorts of small ways to make a couple of bucks here and there. I do those paid emails and surveys... i still do, it's a tank of gas here and there.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

well i got a new job lol. that was fast. man am i lucky i know a lot of people. hey neela whats that survey place?? i need some extra cash also lol


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I was just about to tell you that I was very sorry that you lost your job, but you already got a new one! That's wonderful. You are right, it is good to know lots of people! Sorry about the old job, but congrat's on the new one!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy cow Wayne that was fast. I know some people up here that have been looking for 6-8 monthes and still don't have anything but Burger King ad Mc D's to apply for.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

That was quick good luck with the new job :thumbsup:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

so at my new job i cut steel all day. i had to stare at a dog trailor(we make them) all day. now i really want one lol


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

sounds fun...i wanna be a fabricator...i lost my job like 6 months back now im a waiter....booooo but i make decent i guess!


----------

